# Moving to Canada to work, can I?



## Impel37 (Jul 26, 2012)

Given that the cap for the US H1B has just been filled and my current work visa expires in June I wanted to get some information about staying this side of the pond.

I am a UK citizen that holds a bachelors degree in Industrial Design (arts) from a well respected UK university, I have roughly two years experience working in the UK and US.

I want to know my options on obtaining a work visa for Canada, I guess probably In Toronto. What are the costs, caps, time frames etc? Any websites so I can do my own homework would be great. Basically is it as hard as the US - from what I can tell yes but hopefully someone nice will prove me wrong!

Thanks!


----------



## Auld Yin (Mar 10, 2009)

Immigrating to Canada is not an easy proposition. You will need to find pre-approved employment before applying for a TWP (Temporary Work Permit). Your UK Citizenship carries no weight in the immigration process, just your education and the need for your skills. You don't give your age but if under 31 you are eligible to consider the IEC visa. It will open for 2015 in probably November this year. 
Travel and Work Abroad | Temporary Work Visa For Travel and Work in Canada for Foreign Students and Youth | International Experience Canada


----------



## Impel37 (Jul 26, 2012)

I have now departed the US and would very much like to see what Canada has to offer. I've been searching online but it isn't that clear to be honest. It sounds deceptively easy.

I want to hear from someone that moved there for work. I want to stay longer than a year but no more than 3 years. I'm not looking for a permanent move. I'd only live in Toronto or Montreal.

Can someone outline what the procedure is? I understand you need a job offer that is a given but from what I can tell you just turn up at the boarder with all of your papers in order.

So what happens once you have your job offer: 

1) What else does an employer need to do?
2) What are the costs?
3) What caps and quotas are there?
4) What paperwork do I need to do?
5) Do I/the company need to use an immigration attorney?
6) What is the time frame?

Basically a step by step guide by someone who has moved to Canada for work. Thanks


----------



## xxxxxxxxxxxxxsssagi (May 21, 2013)

Impel37 said:


> I have now departed the US and would very much like to see what Canada has to offer. I've been searching online but it isn't that clear to be honest. It sounds deceptively easy.
> 
> I want to hear from someone that moved there for work. I want to stay longer than a year but no more than 3 years. I'm not looking for a permanent move. I'd only live in Toronto or Montreal.
> 
> ...


Well things have changed since your first post. You can move without job offer with the federal Skilled Worker programme launched 1st May. Try to see if your duties match one of the 50 occupations for this year.

Guide 7000 - Application for Permanent Residence: Federal Skilled Worker Class


----------

